# Resize a Partition/Install



## theFOoL (Mar 21, 2017)

I created a 32GB partition with a 500GB HDD before but now CloudReady just installs on the whole drive. Yes, I've made sure that partition is active and even disconnecting All HDDs but that one but still installs on the whole drive. I did it before but forgot how. What i did before was Installed CloudREADY on the 32GB partition then after install i installed a Linux based OS . Pretty much a Dual-Boot thing


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 22, 2017)

Nevermind. Fixed the issue by Resizing the main partition with a live USB linux OS


----------

